# Recommend True Haus Kennels?



## Zeus1300

I am looking for someone who got a puppy from True Haus or knows of someone who has. Pro's & con's?


----------



## Klamari

I *think* LukasGSD has a True Haus dog, Jaxon. You could try to PM her. This is her profile:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/members/53289-lukasgsd.html


----------



## Guardyan

I met a lady with two dogs from True Haus at the Nationals in Utah. Both of her dogs were calm, confident dogs with balanced structure. Very nice dogs - the owner was very pleased with the breeder.


----------



## Konotashi

I think a few people on here have dogs from them, and would recommend them. 

I think they're usually recommended for people looking for WL dogs in that area.

They do have gorgeous dogs and I would consider them, myself.


----------



## Castlemaid

You can search the forum for info about True Haus - there are a few posts about them.


----------



## Freestep

Yes, I know them and have trained with them. They have outstanding working bloodlines and are producing some very nice dogs! Great people to work with, too. They'll take the time to answer your questions and they stand behind their dogs.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom

I friend of mine on the forum LukasGSD has Jaxson from True Haus. I train with her twice a week at our local club. Jaxon is an awesome dog!!  I would PM her.


----------



## Billie

I cant speak from experience in owning one yet but am happy to say I just placed a deposit on a pup from them. I went to visit, met the owner, met all the dogs. I was extremely impressed with everything I saw there. 
Very knowledgable about their dogs, temperements,etc. And immaculate facilities. 
I got lots of good words about this kennel, on here, and went from there.


----------



## robk

Billie, Congrats on your upcoming pup!


----------



## T1progression

I know I'm a little late on this thread but true Haus is one of the best breeders I've come across. I bought a puppy from them in February last year, out of the tommy and cat litter. He is awesome! A true testament to their breeding program, healthy, happy and a solid confident bite. Jim and Cindy are very nice people and really took the time to talk to me and help me select the right puppy.


----------



## WorkingK9

I bought my pup from them in September. Great people, great dogs for sure.


----------



## Billie

Which litter? yours is a half sibling to mine either way, with Esko being their sire. Who is mom?


----------



## SarahMichelle

For those of you with True Haus dogs. I'm curious as to what their hip rating is, if you don't mind sharing.


----------



## WorkingK9

Billie said:


> Which litter? yours is a half sibling to mine either way, with Esko being their sire. Who is mom?


My puppy, Zeus, is out of Esko and Stella


----------



## WorkingK9

SarahMichelle said:


> For those of you with True Haus dogs. I'm curious as to what their hip rating is, if you don't mind sharing.


 I was going to xray Zeus at 4 months the vet recommended I wait until he's 6 or 8 months. I'll let you know then


----------



## Billie

WorkingK9- My girl is Stella x Esko too!
Would love to keep in touch- my email is: [email protected]


----------



## Mikey von

True Haus is on the top of my list. I have been to their site and met many of the dogs. Great looking place and the dogs are tremendous. We are looking for an active family pet. 

There is one concern I have with the breeding between Esko and Terra and Esko and Stella. ERNST vom WEINBERBLICK and LEWIS vom MALATESTA are in the pedigree of all three of these dogs. 

Is this a red flag? 

Nothing to worry about? 

Should I avoid those pairings or the breeder all-together?


----------



## jmdjack

Here is a mating test for Esko x Terra: Line-breeding for the progency of SG Esko vom Klammeck and Terra vom True Haus. Basically, it shows a 3-3 linebreeding on Ernst v. Weinbergblick. With Esko x Stella, it is a 3-4 linebreeding on Ernst: Line-breeding for the progency of SG Esko vom Klammeck and Stella vom True Haus

My understanding of linebreeding is as follows: linebreeding concentrates the genetics of the dog linebred upon, meaning it will concentrate the good and the bad of that dog, and generally lead to lesser variability in a litter. It can also increase the chance of bringing recessive genes to the fore. 

Following are a couple articles on linebreeding: 
Ehret German Shepherds - Breeding Announcements
http://breedingbetterdogs.com/pdfFiles/articles/bracketts_fomula.pdf

You will hear various viewpoints on linebreeding. For me personally, a 3-3 or a 3-4 linebreeding on a great dog from a breeder who knows what they are doing and is experienced with the bloodline would be more of a selling point than a red flag. This, of course, would depend upon what else was in the pedigree. It would seem to me that your best bet is to talk to the folks at Truehaus about this. They are experienced with this bloodline and, by all accounts I have heard (I have no personal experience with them), they are good breeders.


----------



## Mikey von

Thank you for the info! It looks like I have some reading to do. I do plan on talking with Cindy about it, but figured I wanted to have some idea of about the info she will give me. When she invited me to see the facility and dogs, we talked about what their goals are in the breeding program. I was unaware of the linebreeding (or what linebreeding was). 

If you are in N. California this weekend, I believe True Haus is holding a SDA trail at their place today.


----------



## Freestep

Mikey von said:


> If you are in N. California this weekend, I believe True Haus is holding a SDA trail at their place today.


Dang it and I am stuck at work all day! Do you know if it's going tomorrow as well?


----------



## Freestep

Mikey von said:


> I was unaware of the linebreeding (or what linebreeding was).


It's a positive way of saying "inbreeding". You'll have a hard time finding a GSD that *isn't* linebred to some degree, unless you breed for example an American Showline dog to an old East German line dog. That would be considered a total outcross, almost like mixing two different breeds.

Linebreeding definitely has its merits when done in an intelligent way. Basically, it concentrates genes, both good and bad. If the same dog appears on both sides of the pedigree, perhaps several times, you have to take a look at that dog. If it is an excellent working dog, rated excellent in conformation, with a good solid temperament and good hips, that linebreeding is generally regarded as a good thing. There's a lot more to it than that, but for the sake of simplifying things, that's the idea behind it.

However, you have to know what potentially "bad" genes are hiding in the pedigree. You might not want to linebreed on a dog that is known for passing on bad hips, for example. And if you linebreed heavily on dogs that are, for example, known to be sharp, you need to balance it out in some way by also bringing in dogs that have very strong nerves and high thresholds for aggressive behavior.

Hope that all makes sense.


----------



## DunRingill

SarahMichelle said:


> For those of you with True Haus dogs. I'm curious as to what their hip rating is, if you don't mind sharing.


Bunny's OFA Prelims did not pass. The other relative I know in this area also did not pass.

To others with True Haus dogs....did they remove your pup's front dew claws? They did on Bunny's litter. Have never had a GSD before where the breeder removed front dew claws.


----------



## Billie

My TH Pup has her dewclaws..... I prefer they dont have them, but thats not a deal breaker...
Is it common or uncommon to have the dews on the shepherds? In labs- I breed working line labs-and we take the dews off......


----------



## cliffson1

Ernst is a dog that many of the working people (for LE, PP, SDA ), really like to see Ernst in a pedigree....I have him in both my young male pups. Having said that, there are some real great dogs that I wouldn't do a close line breeding on....like Grim in the Czech lines and probably Ernst in WG. But that's just an opinion and Truehaus has produced some nice dogs oer the years.


----------



## DunRingill

Billie said:


> Is it common or uncommon to have the dews on the shepherds? In labs- I breed working line labs-and we take the dews off......


I've had GSDs for almost 30 years, and for a while I worked for a show handler who bred GSDs. All the dogs I handled had their dew claws. All the German Shepherds I've worked with in training have kept their dew claws. I can only think of one dog that had dew claws removed, and it was done as an adult....not due to injury but because he was hurting his owner with his claws.

It just surprised me (and surprised the owner of the stud dog, who sent Bunny to me) that Bunny's dew claws had been removed.


----------



## ponyfarm

cliffson1 said:


> Ernst is a dog that many of the working people (for LE, PP, SDA ), really like to see Ernst in a pedigree....I have him in both my young male pups. Having said that, there are some real great dogs that I wouldn't do a close line breeding on....like Grim in the Czech lines and probably Ernst in WG. But that's just an opinion and Truehaus has produced some nice dogs oer the years.


 What does Ernst bring to the breeding?


----------



## Freestep

My first purebred GSD was from True Haus, this was near 20 years ago now. She did not have dewclaws removed. She did, however, have severe HD. I have to hand it to True Haus though, they refunded the puppy price in full. And I don't think they have any of those bloodlines anymore--after my pup came up dysplastic, they never repeated the breeding.


----------



## lhczth

The GSD is required to have its front dewclaws. When rear ones show up (which is fairly rare) they are removed.


----------



## cliffson1

Ernst brought good nerve and excellent hardness. Very confident dogs that usually can perform in many arenas.


----------



## Billie

lhczth said:


> The GSD is required to have its front dewclaws.


Thank you- This, I did not know.......


----------



## DunRingill

lhczth said:


> The GSD is required to have its front dewclaws. When rear ones show up (which is fairly rare) they are removed.


THANK YOU! That's what I thought. 

I didn't even notice the claws were gone until i went to clip her nails for the first time at about 10 weeks....she's a red sable and has a patch of dark hair right where the nail should be. I felt down her leg, looking for the dew claw.....and looked again, then really LOOKED! Grabbed the cell phone right there and called Julia (who owns the sire and sent Bunny to me) and said "They took off her dew claws." There was a looong pause followed by colorful language. Between the 2 of us we'd had the puppy 4 weeks and neither of us had noticed before then.

So does it matter? I don't know. I DO think she has some weakness in her carpels, particularly on the left, and when she goes crazy running around the yard she occasionally hurts herself. Hard to say if there's any correlation, but my gut says yes.


----------



## Viperml

After doing a lot of reading on the different breeders, I decided to go with True Haus. Cindy has been terrific. She answers all of my questions. Their dogs are beautiful. Also, they prove that they work with their dogs. I spent a lot of time on their site looking at all the videos and pictures of them working their dogs. I am really looking to getting my future puppy from them.


----------



## KB007

Awesome! I've had my True Haus pup for 2 months now, could not be any happier!


----------



## Jerad_e

Zeus1300 said:


> I am looking for someone who got a puppy from True Haus or knows of someone who has. Pro's & con's?


Owner Jim is rude and condescending. I emailed cindy about a pup i wanted. Told her my commitment to have the K9 trainined professionally and gave the info of the k9 academy . There were none available so we decided i would pay a deposit and get on the waiting list. As an afterthought Cindy mentioned an 11 month male who was returned by their customers because he was "to much dog for the person... and so i ask cindy a couple ?s about the dogs experience so far and i asked if hes a big puller because i had issues with a dog in the past and wanted to see if this dog had 11 months of attention or kennle time. So the next response comes from Jim who i had never spoken with before. And based on me saying i didnt want an 11 month old dog if he hasnt had any leash work...here is what this steller personality had to say to a prospective client...

******"the dog has had good starting OB it is so easy to fix a dog that pulls on the leash, witch leads me to believe you do not have much experience with dogs you would most defiantly need professorial help. That is the simpleness problem to fix leash walking.."******

Sorry bud, repect is everything and you need to learn some!
Imagine you go to a professional in any field and they try to make you feel inadequate for not knowing what they know, even though you are doing your research/paying for professional help, ect. Then some gate keeper wannabe thinks they are catching you at somthing and yourjust being honest trying to get your foot in the door

Alas, i got my pup from Zeal in WISCONSIN ... out of the 5 pr 6 kennles i was in touch with TRUEHAUS was the only one who provoked me...


----------



## David Winners

Jerad_e said:


> 11 month male who was returned by their customers because he was "to much dog for the person


The dog was already returned once. It is their responsibility to find the right home for this dog. 



Jerad_e said:


> the dog has had good starting OB it is so easy to fix a dog that pulls on the leash, witch leads me to believe you do not have much experience with dogs


He's absolutely right, and it is his job to access you as an owner. An experienced handler wouldn't ask this question because it is a 15 minute fix. Placing a dog that was already returned for being a lot of dog with a novice handler is not ethical.

I hope you got a dog that is suited to your personality, experience level and lifestyle!


----------



## Jerad_e

David Winners said:


> The dog was already returned once. It is their responsibility to find the right home for this dog.
> 
> 
> He's absolutely right, and it is his job to access you as an owner. An experienced handler wouldn't ask this question because it is a 15 minute fix. Placing a dog that was already returned for being a lot of dog with a novice handler is not ethical.
> 
> I hope you got a dog that is suited to your personality, experience level and lifestyle!


The point im making is attitude and repect. Maybe your the same kind of person that makes judgments about others.... smh alot of that i guess, do need to forget about not so common courtesy... i had already told them i have a pro trainer... never asked how to do anything simply inquired on experience the dog may or may not have... its like asking somone if they have a mask to put on before saying hello or good day... very presumptive and judgemental. I do agree on his responsibilities and all that comes woth properly homing a working dog. But u dont have to be a jerk about it is all im saying...


----------



## Fodder

@Jerad_e 
Glad you were able to find a breeder and pup that better suits your needs.
Closing this thread now as it’s from 2012.


----------

